# Fantasygestalt aus einem portraitfoto von mir  machen?



## Niedliches (24. November 2012)

Hii,

ich meine so etwa  wie im folgenden bild?

http://www.flash-screen.com/free-wa...l-facebook-timeline-cover,1280x960,67142.html

geht das?


----------



## Binni (13. Dezember 2012)

Das kann man auch ganz gut auf paint, gimp oder ähnlichen programmen machen.

kannst ja mal dein Ergebnis zeigen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Dezember 2012)

Binni hat gesagt.:


> Das kann man auch ganz gut auf paint, gimp oder ähnlichen programmen machen.



Und warum sollte Niedliches eines der von dir genannten Programme nutzen, wenn die Frage eindeutig im Photoshop Forum gestellt wurde und somit fast sicher davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass Photoshop zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## JH-Images (25. Dezember 2012)

Schick mal das Portrait dann schaue ich mal ob ich es schaffe. Wenn ich es schaffe dann mach ich ein Tutorial für das


----------



## Petie (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn dein Bild einigermaßen passt kann man das natürlich machen. Das Problem ist wohl eher dass es nicht den einen Effekt gibt der dir so ein Bild macht da musst du schon rumprobieren.


----------

